# Painting Aluminum siding



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Hey guys,

I am looking at repainting the aluminum siding on my first home purchase! Does anyone know if this is a hard task, or any tips that may become useful during this process. Like prep work, cleaning, what type of paint?

THANKS!


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

BwHunter85 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I am looking at repainting the aluminum siding on my first home purchase! Does anyone know if this is a hard task, or any tips that may become useful during this process. Like prep work, cleaning, what type of paint?
> 
> THANKS!


 Your going to want to pole sand all of it.Not a big deal.Then Power wash it.Give a few days to dry.Then Airless spray it.Thats the hard part.But im very picky.Its kinda like painting a car.Even flow.If you dont know what your doing.You may be better off looking around for someone that does that.Depends whats your really wanting on it.Pics would be the best.Mich


----------



## 2Lman (Jul 15, 2009)

congrats on the new home purchase!!! as far as painting the siding.. if stripping it and putting up vinyl siding is out of the question ( remember you can sell your scrap aluminum to offset the cost) just make sure to do it right or it wont last.. and get a paint that is specifically made for aluminum siding like valspar or other similar products.. not all paint is going to stick good on aluminum.. if you have questions about the different paints available.. go to a paint store ( not home depot or lowes) go to sherwin williams or something like that to seek out good quality advice for a job that will look good and last.. good luck..


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Rinse and wash with TSP (trisodiumphosphate) and a soft push broom. Then powerwash. Let dry for a few days. Paint with airless sprayer and a spray shield. The spray shield, made of aluminum, will allow you to stop overspray and paint right up to windows and soffit panels etc.
Like stated before get paint made for aluminum and follow directions. I have painted several homes this way. After ten years, they still look like I sprayed them yesterday!


----------



## roger23 (Jan 14, 2001)

painted mine in 1978,,and again last fall ,,all I did was wash it down TSP and bleach to kill the green crap that was growing on a few spots on the garage that does not get much sun.. painted with a 4'' brush I did 3 rows at a time..did it when each side was in the shade ,,took two and a half days,,


----------



## BwHunter85 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks for the feedback guys! Much appreciated!


----------

